# 4 Setting Seductions



## Morrus (Jul 23, 2013)

Shadowrun and EotE have caught my eye for sure.  I backed the Numenera Kickstarter, but have heard little about it since.  Hopefully it'll be great when it arrives!

I'm definitely on a sci-fi rather than fantasy vibe right now.  I don't know how long that will last.  I haven't played any D&D in a long time, but I'm kinda OK with checking out the eventual final product - my group isn't into the playtesting idea, but we're not opposed to the game (well, one is, based on the first playtest package a year ago). 

I think Gen Con this year is going to be quite exploratory for me. I'm more open to new systems than I have been in years.


----------



## Gilladian (Jul 23, 2013)

The game that has been catching my attention lately is DungeonWorld. It has no setting - the whole point being that the setting emerges via the player/GM interaction. I love it! After years of 3e only, I was feeling the need for a change, and DW is definitely what I'm in the mood for.


----------



## Alzrius (Jul 23, 2013)

Southern Oracle said:


> The original movies featured only three Force users – Luke Skywalker, Darth Vader, and the Emperor. Everyone else relied on skill, training, and ingenuity to get the job done.




So Obi-Wan and Yoda don't count?


----------



## Southern Oracle (Jul 23, 2013)

Alzrius said:


> So Obi-Wan and Yoda don't count?




Obi-Wan and Yoda were Force users, yes, but their actions didn't impact the story as a whole.  The fact that I forgot about them points to how little they were involved in the action.  

My point was that Force users and the Force did not dominate the original movies the way it did the latter movies.  Focus on non-Force users is good thing, in my opinion.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jul 23, 2013)

Southern Oracle said:


> Obi-Wan and Yoda were Force users, yes, but their actions didn't impact the story as a whole.  The fact that I forgot about them points to how little they were involved in the action.




These aren't the droids you're looking for?


----------



## Simon Collins (Jul 25, 2013)

Two games/settings that are floating my boat at the moment are:
Shadows of Esteren - great celtic horror setting, new ruleset looks to be very roleplaying oriented.
Fate Core - game hackers dream, I'm loving messing round with the rules to model different settings of my own imagination.
Totally in agreement with you, Morrus, on D&D Next Re-hashed Rules, nothing floating my boat there.


----------



## Lord_Blacksteel (Jul 26, 2013)

"just as the Forgotten Realms and Greyhawk lines rolled out parts of their respective worlds a piece at a time."

What? Both of those settings were originally rolled out as a complete setting, not in parts, so I'm not sure where this is coming from. To me, at this point in the development of Star Wars I don't see why you would ignore the last 15 years of new material and step back to pretending as if the first movie is the only one. There are a lot of teens to 20-somethings out there who are interested and to them Episodes I-III and the Clone Wars stuff is "their" Star Wars. I can tell you as soon as they see that some kind of Jedi aren't even an option they lose interest quick. It's a very limiting choice.

SR5 is good - I'm reading it now and it's still a game where setting and system blend together really well. That's not something you see a ton of today with settings being developed for multiple systems or systems being adapted to multiple settings. It's refreshing to work through one that is only concerned with its own single, original universe.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 28, 2013)

I want to see more of Shadowrun 5e.  I also want to give Dragon Age RPG and Dungeon World a spin; my players might not be best suited for heavy story/light game mechanics, but we can always dream.


----------

